# Shot size?



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

What do u seasoned honker hunters recommend for shot size and choke combo for these late season weary honkers? I went out twice over the x mas holliday and set up for geese. First hunt successful second hunt birds would not finish. We shot at a few flocks at about 35 to 40 yards and they all flew away. I was shootin bc bbb with a mod choke. Bad idea? Just seeing what u think? First hunt we dumped 3 out of 1 flock between 2 guys shooting federal bbb and tungsten 2 shot


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I shoot 3" #2's or 3" BB's for everything. 3" BB has always worked well on the geese, I use a modified choke and a Carlson full choke depending on what the birds are doing. I don't shoot expensive shells, just Estate or Xperts.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

ogdenbayduckslayer said:


> What do u seasoned honker hunters recommend for shot size and choke combo for these late season weary honkers? I went out twice over the x mas holliday and set up for geese. First hunt successful second hunt birds would not finish. We shot at a few flocks at about 35 to 40 yards and they all flew away. I was shootin bc bbb with a mod choke. Bad idea? Just seeing what u think? First hunt we dumped 3 out of 1 flock between 2 guys shooting federal bbb and tungsten 2 shot


If you were shooting BBB at 35-40 yds the shell is not the problem. Have you ever patterned your gun? That is the only way to know what the best shell/choke combo is for your gun, but honestly just about anything #2-BBB will stone dead kill them out to 40 yds IF you put the shot where it counts. My favorite load is 3" 1 1/4oz. BB or #1 and an IC choke.

The other thing to remember, and maybe you already do, is that geese look much closer than they actually are due to their size. When I first started hunting honkers, I pulled up a lot of times on geese thinking they were at 30-40 yds when in actuality they were 50-60 or even further.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's time to play dirty. 3" mag heavy shot #2's or BB's with a full choke. :twisted: You'll kill em crisp out to 60-70 yards with that set-up.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I shoot 3 1/2" #2s with a pattern master and it rocks there world. If you are shooting close range you dont need big shot, drop down on size of shot and increase the number of pellets in the air. The more pellets in the air the better. I use that shell out to 60 and even 70 yards, and have droped them. I have heard nothing good about black cloud ammo, other then its expensive. (you would think its good,its really close to my forum name) :mrgreen: I would try to pattern the gun, but your big shot is not going to pattern as good as smaller shot. Doesnt matter what kind of shells you use. I used T's and F's when steel first came out and thought it was the right move, dont get me wrong when I hit one with them, I was bringing them down hard. Sometimes to hard and the breast meat was destroyed. But since moving down on shot size I have killed alot more birds and less damage to the bird.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

3.5" BB or BBB with a Kicks XFull choke will knock down birds at 60+ yards every time if you get the lead right. i would way rather shoot smaller shot and get more pellets in the air, but during late season, the birds tend to hang up out there a ways and #3s or 4s just arent gonna get it done at a long distance on such a tough bird.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot 3inch number 2's out of a Carlson mod choke or my patten master. I also shot 31/2 inch number 2's out both chokes and kill them just fine. I shot experts.


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks for the help guys I think in going to try a little smaller shot thus weekend and invest in a full choke. And throw that black cloud overpriced crap in the garbage lol actually the only reason I bougt it was because of the performance it gave me on ducks but thanks evryone for the help and not calling me a dumb### cause isnt that what this forum is for is opinions and fun when your not hunting? But sometimes I wonder


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I use Bismuth 3" BB...my buddy uses 3" #2 steel...we kill them both equally well...we also usually wait til their landing gear is down before we even think about opening up on 'em...and if their gear isn't down then we wait til they've made at least a couple passes over the decoys first...I would highly recommend 3" BB bismuth...

...and that would be a big mistake using a full choke...unless you are shooting lead #4s at them...the black cloud stuff actually works rather well...one of my hunting buddies was putting them down with ease with black cloud #3s a few weeks ago...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have found that "crappy" BC loads work real well in my SBE, I either shot a Briley LM tube or a Kicks HF mod.

I like to choke up and use BBB late in the season, If I don't hit the head, I wanna break wings! 

I actually killed 2 this morning with my 20ga using #4 BC loads, one stone dead at 35 yards, the other crashed down out about 75 yards, the boys made short work of him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

stablebuck said:


> ...and that would be a big mistake using a full choke...


why?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > ...and that would be a big mistake using a full choke...
> ...


Typically Steel shot does not pattern well with the tighter (improved Modified, Full, extra full) chokes. Since steel is harder than lead, it does not like a tight choke. Most times a full choke causes your pattern to be full of holes and not very dense.

As a general rule of thumb Modified will provide the same patterns you can expect when shooting lead shot out of a full choke, & Improved Cylinder will provide Modified patterns

If you are really worried about your pattern, check you load/choke on paper, it will show just exactly what it's doing as well as showing where your gun shoots (not all guns shoot their pattern exactly dead center where you aim it)


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't shot anything but 2/34" #2's (Winchester Experts) out of my gun for 4 or 5 years. Up until last year I had an original PatternMaster, now I run a factory mod. It seems to work well for me. I've killed a few geese, and a few ducks and haven't had anything bordering on a crippling problem.
I will say this though, and I'll stick to it.....
More often than not, it's not the load, gun, shell, choke, or any combination thereof. It's usually the operator. I've seen big Canada geese STONED, absolutely dead upon impact, with a .410 and #6's (bismuth), and I've seen the skys rain ducks/geese with BBB from a 10ga.
Get something that works and stick with it. That's the only way to build confidence, which is a big part of the equation in my opinion.

Later,
Kev


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Take you load of BC and the tube you have been shooting it through and take a look at the pattern with your combo at 35 or 40 yards........ I get the feeling you might be shocked at how small it is. The black cloud load as far as the shot is nothing more then a gimmick but the flight control wad on the other hand....well lets just say for long range shooting and putting lots of steel pellets on target, this wad is for real.

If you are shooting true 35 to 40 yard shots on honkers take a look at good load of 1's or b shot at around the 1500 fps mark with more then likely a IC, light mod, or mod tube. The only way for you to know is to put it on paper though.

Good luck, hope when you get into them again you shoot them up.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Tightest choke for me has been the Briley extreme range. I don't like shot larger than BB. I like pellet count. #1 and BB are good choices for geese. I carry a few 3 1/2" T shot for foxes, skunks and raccoons. Don't shoot them at birds though. Hitting the bird is the first and most important factor in bagging birds. Hitting the front half of the bird vs. the rear end makes a world of difference. I would rather put a tight pattern of #3 steel on the head than sparse pattern of BBB on the butt. Just my opinion. Any fast load of #1 steel at appropriate distance will anchor any goose.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Improved or modified choke with 3" #2's to BB with just steel or the Remington HD, but i really don't notice a difference. The bigger the shot the less amount of pellets to work for you. 3.5" is just a waste i think. Shoot for the head and you'll be amazed how well that brings em down


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I have done pretty well with Geese and 90% of the time use 3" #2 and Modified choke, with some BB thrown in. Hell whatever is rolling around the bottom of my bucket usually.

I am just keeping my fingers crossed for 4" shells O*-- *\-\*


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys, i think im going to try some heavy shot #2 this weekend and hopefully bag some honks. This work week is going by way to slow ha ha. But just to answer your questions i have patterend my gun for ducks though havent been to serious about geese till this year. I am currently shooting my silver mallard with a briley mod choke and #4 experts at ducks and its a devistating combo for them decoying birds. Last weekend we dumped a few decoy shy honks stone cold at 50-60 yards. Its just frustrating to work a flock of 20 birds from out of sight to 35 yards and watch them all fly away i just hope no one seen us lol it was pretty embarassing. I was shooting federal bbb last week just cant remember what exactly they were but they crushed them along with 3 swans last year mabey ill have to go look and see what they were but thanks again guys for the tips


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Not trying to steal the post, but just curious what loads you guys are running for ducks too...


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I shoot 3 1/2" #2's for ducks and for geese I shoot Heavyshot or Tungsten Matrix. Usually only kill a dozen or so geese a year so I like to really make it count.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

I/we use 3.5" hevishot #2's with Carlsons full Choke and it seems to get the job done!


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

dark_cloud said:


> I shoot 3 1/2" #2s with a pattern master and it rocks there world. If you are shooting close range you dont need big shot, drop down on size of shot and increase the number of pellets in the air. The more pellets in the air the better. I use that shell out to 60 and even 70 yards, and have droped them. I have heard nothing good about black cloud ammo, other then its expensive. (you would think its good,its really close to my forum name) :mrgreen: I would try to pattern the gun, but your big shot is not going to pattern as good as smaller shot. Doesnt matter what kind of shells you use. I used T's and F's when steel first came out and thought it was the right move, dont get me wrong when I hit one with them, I was bringing them down hard. Sometimes to hard and the breast meat was destroyed. But since moving down on shot size I have killed alot more birds and less damage to the bird.


Contrary to what Dark_Cloud says, Black Cloud is very good ammo, and should be the least expensive ammo you should use to be sussessful at Honkers every time. The bullet you explained should stone them at that distance. Also stay away from Estates there trash.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

M Gayler said:


> Contrary to what Dark_Cloud says, Black Cloud is very good ammo, and should be the least expensive ammo you should use to be sussessful at Honkers every time. The bullet you explained should stone them at that distance. Also stay away from Estates there trash.


Please Explain how cost per shell has anything to do with killing geese "every time".


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Joel Draxler said:


> [quote="M Gayler"0nk17re]Contrary to what Dark_Cloud says, Black Cloud is very good ammo, and should be the least expensive ammo you should use to be sussessful at Honkers every time. The bullet you explained should stone them at that distance. Also stay away from Estates there trash.


Please Explain how cost per shell has anything to do with killing geese "every time".[/quote0nk17re]
Just saying you have thousands invested in guns,decoys,etc... not to mention all the time spent scouting and setting up.Why would you go and buy 3" #2 steel shot in estates to kill the Geese? :shock:


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> Why would you go and buy 3" #2 steel shot in estates to kill the Geese?


Killed all three of these with Estate 3" #2's









These too... (5 guys, all shooting Estate 3" #2's)









Not these though... 2 3/4" Estate #4's









But I did get these with 3" #2's (Estate)









I bought a whole bunch, 4 cases, back in the day when they were on sale. Screamin deal, like $60.00 a case or something. Seemed to work for me. I'd still be shooting them if I could get that deal again. Now I shoot 2 3/4" #4's 98% of the time.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

M Gayler said:


> in guns,decoys,etc... not to mention all the time spent scouting and setting up.Why would you go and buy 3" #2 steel shot in estates to kill the Geese? :shock:


Cause you are broke! :lol:

Seriously,

I have shot them, my gun doesn't pattern them as well as other loads but I'm sure some guys guns do just fine, judging from those pictures Kev's gun does.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm still trying to shoot up shells I bought 25 years ago. I got a screaming deal on them too, on sale for $10 a box of all plastic hulled Activ 3 inch BB shot.....that is until I found out there were only 20 shells per box. :x Steel shot was newly required and still pretty pricey back then so I decided to stock up.

Anyway, I ended up with several cases and I'm still using them. I can still pound geese pretty good out to 40 yards and ducks a few yards beyond that. I'm down to my last case now so I guess I'll be headed down to Wal Mart soon to restock.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've killed a lot of ducks with Estates. If you break them open there are actually pretty good components inside, with nice polished round shot. Nothing wrong with them at all.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

M Gayler said:


> [quote="Joel Draxler":2cr4kccp][quote="M Gayler":2cr4kccp]Contrary to what Dark_Cloud says, Black Cloud is very good ammo, and should be the least expensive ammo you should use to be sussessful at Honkers every time. The bullet you explained should stone them at that distance. Also stay away from Estates there trash.


Please Explain how cost per shell has anything to do with killing geese "every time".[/quote:2cr4kccp]
Just saying you have thousands invested in guns,decoys,etc... not to mention all the time spent scouting and setting up.Why would you go and buy 3" #2 steel shot in estates to kill the Geese? :shock:[/quote:2cr4kccp]

Hmmm. Sounds like a Federal Government Plan to kill more geese. Just throw more money at it and you will surely kill more geese. :O•-: :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> [quote="M Gayler":12asfu7b][quote="Joel Draxler":12asfu7b][quote="M Gayler":12asfu7b]Contrary to what Dark_Cloud says, Black Cloud is very good ammo, and should be the least expensive ammo you should use to be sussessful at Honkers every time. The bullet you explained should stone them at that distance. Also stay away from Estates there trash.


Please Explain how cost per shell has anything to do with killing geese "every time".[/quote:12asfu7b]
Just saying you have thousands invested in guns,decoys,etc... not to mention all the time spent scouting and setting up.Why would you go and buy 3" #2 steel shot in estates to kill the Geese? :shock:[/quote:12asfu7b]

Hmmm. Sounds like a Federal Government Plan to kill more geese. Just throw more money at it and you will surely kill more geese. :O•-: :lol:[/quote:12asfu7b]

-BaHa!-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I use fat red shells for geese. Brown shells are too expensive and hurt my shoulder anyway.

For ducks I use red, purple, or yellow shells.

Note: Skinny red shells are .410s.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Estates,Xperts and Sportsmans have all worked well on the geese for me. It doesn't matter what you are shooting when the geese are locked on at 15 yards and ready to hump your face... :mrgreen: Heavy Shot, Black Cloud, Heavy Steel, Bismuth, Tungsten Matrix, etc. are all way too expensive and unnecessary if you know how to shoot and know what your limitations are. I have used some of the Heavy Shot and other loads and never felt like I had an advantage over shooting steel.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Joel Draxler said:


> [quote="M Gayler":1fwsesk4][quote="Joel Draxler":1fwsesk4][quote="M Gayler":1fwsesk4]Contrary to what Dark_Cloud says, Black Cloud is very good ammo, and should be the least expensive ammo you should use to be sussessful at Honkers every time. The bullet you explained should stone them at that distance. Also stay away from Estates there trash.


Please Explain how cost per shell has anything to do with killing geese "every time".[/quote:1fwsesk4]
Just saying you have thousands invested in guns,decoys,etc... not to mention all the time spent scouting and setting up.Why would you go and buy 3" #2 steel shot in estates to kill the Geese? :shock:[/quote:1fwsesk4]

Hmmm. Sounds like a Federal Government Plan to kill more geese. Just throw more money at it and you will surely kill more geese. :O•-: :lol:[/quote:1fwsesk4]
Thats pretty funny there never thought of it that way!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Estates,Xperts and Sportsmans have all worked well on the geese for me. It doesn't matter what you are shooting when the geese are locked on at 15 yards and ready to hump your face... :mrgreen: Heavy Shot, Black Cloud, Heavy Steel, Bismuth, Tungsten Matrix, etc. are all way too expensive and unnecessary if you know how to shoot and know what your limitations are. I have used some of the Heavy Shot and other loads and never felt like I had an advantage over shooting steel.


You forgot Remington's HyperVelocity.  I have 'em, #2s, but haven't got any geese with them yet.

In steel, I like 3" BBs for geese. #2 HeviShot when I'm on cranes and the early goose hunt.

For 25 years it was 2 3/4" #2 lead. Hard to beat those.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> You forgot Remington's HyperVelocity.  .


I gave the 3" #2's a try, didn't pattern very well out of my gun and didn't seem to have the knockout power of the BC's. But they will sure scare the birds to death with the muzzleblast! :lol: I haven't even finished the last handfull out of the box, that is gonna be the last box of them I buy too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot Remington's HyperVelocity.  .
> ...


I used some HyperVelocity #4s for jump-shooting mallards. They were OK, gave me a little more distance, but I'm not sure they were worth the extra money.


----------

